# Street Price at LBS For a 2012 Roubaix Pro?



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

$4840 for 2012 Roubaix Pro with Spesh cranks, DA drivetrain, Fusee SL hoops and Ultegra brakes.... is this a fair price from a friendly LBS? $5000 less the $160 demo I spent testing a Roubaix Expert for 4 days.... sound like a good price to you? $4840? That's more than I spent on my first car. And my second car, come to think of it. But it is a sweet ride. Then again, so was that '78 Honda....

What did you spend on your Roubaix Pro?

WTF? on the Ultegra brakes, by the way....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Seems high to me but believe retail is close to $5K for what you describe.
Personally I believe a Sworks bike could be built for that if you built it up yourself and bought most of the stuff off ebay.
For perspective, a Roubaix Pro frameset if you get a decent deal from your lbs is just under $2K. I just built one up with Campy over Christmas. A great bike btw. So that leaves a lot of room for components.
If my budget was that high...I would likely build the Pro up with Zipps and Ui2 or Di2. Now that would be one hell of a bike.
Good luck.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Roadworthy, good point ...I don't think you could do Zipps and Ui2 on a Pro frame for 5 large, though ... I've built three bikes from frames before ... it always costs more than the plan  ... but I have an unmounted pair of 20X28 spoke HED Ardennes C3 wheels that I could put on a new ~ $2500 S-Works frameset, so then I'd have a $3000 budget for UI2 Ultegra with a high end FSA BB-30 crank, plus cockpit and get out the door for about the same price and have a really nice UI2 bike. WHen all is said and done, though ... I think I'd be at $6K ... for this I could by the pro and upgrade to Ui2 with aftermarket shifter group later for about a grand.

THe main thing holding me up on a frame build for this project is that the only difference between the Roubaix Pro frame ($1900) and the S-Works frame ($2600) is the bottom bracket. Both are 10r carbon, but S-Works has BB30 ... which I like a lot on my Cannondale tri bike ... and I have a hard time paying that much more ($700) for a BB30 bottom bracket that is the same hi-mod carbon as the threaded BB Pro.

How would you build a $5000-$5500 Zipp Ui2 bike? Have to be used parts, right?


----------



## booji boy (Oct 26, 2009)

The S-Works has 11r carbon and the Pro 10r I think - don't know what difference it makes that you could detect in a blind thest though?


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't think it's ever worth the money to purchase a high end pre-built bike. Purchase the frame and build it up the way u want. Otherwise you spend $5k and then about $2k more in the next 12 month upgrading parts u never cared for in the first place. I've upgraded my entry level bike a bunch. I plan on swapping a lot of the parts in a new frame someday.


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

Actually Scott both frames have the over sized BB30. I have a 2012 pro with ui2 and I love it. I paid 5k. Well worth every penny. Can't say enough about the ui2 group. And it is the 10r carbon and BB30.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Scott in MD said:


> Roadworthy, good point ...I don't think you could do Zipps and Ui2 on a Pro frame for 5 large, though ... I've built three bikes from frames before ... it always costs more than the plan  ... but I have an unmounted pair of 20X28 spoke HED Ardennes C3 wheels that I could put on a new ~ $2500 S-Works frameset, so then I'd have a $3000 budget for UI2 Ultegra with a high end FSA BB-30 crank, plus cockpit and get out the door for about the same price and have a really nice UI2 bike. WHen all is said and done, though ... I think I'd be at $6K ... for this I could by the pro and upgrade to Ui2 with aftermarket shifter group later for about a grand.
> 
> THe main thing holding me up on a frame build for this project is that the only difference between the Roubaix Pro frame ($1900) and the S-Works frame ($2600) is the bottom bracket. Both are 10r carbon, but S-Works has BB30 ... which I like a lot on my Cannondale tri bike ... and I have a hard time paying that much more ($700) for a BB30 bottom bracket that is the same hi-mod carbon as the threaded BB Pro.
> 
> How would you build a $5000-$5500 Zipp Ui2 bike? Have to be used parts, right?


Yeah...to build a $5K Zipp Ui2 bike, you would have to scrounge ebay. The thing about guys that like high end bikes is...they tend to be particular and why building your own bike makes a lot of sense. Plus, its the experience of building it and adjusting everything perfectly to your liking. My Roubaix Pro build is a bit lower end...more in the $4K area...or a bit more. I am perfectly happy with 10 speed Campy. But if splurging on a completely new gruppo I may leave the Campy fold for electric Shimano which is said to be outstanding. As to wheels...I ride mid level Fulcrums which aren't light but provide a good ride and never go out of true...plug and play. If I raced more than just casually, I would get some racing wheels. I am going through the same thing again with building my first computer from scratch. I know a lot more about bikes than computers so its a bit of a challenge.  I decided that is was time and can't bring myself to buy off the rack anymore with computers either As we evolve, so do our taste in things I suppose.
Be sure to share your build and best of luck.


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

Correction I meant to say a OSBB not BB30. I believe that is only a cannondale thing, could be wrong. Anyway, both the s-works and the pro have the oversized BB


----------

